

Record-Setting Holiday Season for Amazon Prime - notdan
http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=176060&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1886961

======
ChuckMcM
It always impresses me how Bezos can make Amazon operate as both a non-member
store and a membership store using Prime. Unlike Safeway or somewhere that
says "member price X, non-member price Y" Amazon can say price is X, shipping
is Y unless you're a prime member. And they bury the uplift in that shipping
cost to the non-prime member.

------
wkdown
corporate-ir.net !== amazon.com

